# Motobecane VENT NOIR vs Mercier AERO TT - help me choose



## B05 (Jul 31, 2011)

Although the Aero TT is listing as a Tri bike, in my eyes it's still a roadie. 

Same price, almost the same specs...but upgrade-itis hit me when I saw the Vent Noir.

I don't know, I'm torn. Seems like the VN is the runaway winner but if someone can prove me wrong.


----------

